# need info on roo injury



## PetesMom (May 8, 2013)

have a barred rock roo that had an eye injury couple weeks ago, still looks like he may lose the eye. my question is now the skin around his eye has turned black, im not sure if this is normal scabbing or infection setting up. He is also holding his beak open. Doesn't seem to bother him as his appetite is good and his energy is the same. I'll get some pics tomorrow and upload, but just concerned that i may need to do a little more. Im pretty sure he got this injury from the other rooster i have. any info would be great!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Can you take him to a vet? If the skin is turning black, that can be necrosis setting in which means the tissue is dying. Gangrene will set it with it and will turn septic.


----------



## PetesMom (May 8, 2013)

that's what i am afraid of. Unfortunately, no farm vet within hours from me. (did not know this until after I got chickens) Anything I could do home remedy wise? He doesn't seem to be hurting any.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

An antibiotic soon should stop more tissue loss, but I wouldn't be able to tell you what to do about the tissue that may be bad now. Poor thing!


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Old blood turns black. Catch him, clean the area with an antiseptic solution and feel the area. Hot inflamed suggests infection, as well as hot breast/wing area. Also agree on antibiotic in case. LA200 is my choice, but you may have different preferences.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok. Cleaning is good but antiseptic around the eye can cause damage to the globe you are trying to preserve. So sterile eye wash and a soft cloth is about all you really should do. 

Omega FA like cod liver oil, or flax seed oil directly on the eye and surrounding tissue can work wonders. Also Homeopathic calendula (great healer of all wounds), homeopathic arnica Montana (sharp poke in the eye) can also be helpful given orally. Remedies can be given dissolved in water or given dry directly into the beak. 

Ophthalmic preparations are good: Terrimycin, neo poly bacitracin , or tetracycline can all be helpful or not. Depends on the lesion. You should give them 4 times a day in the affected eye for about 10 days. Do not use antibiotics if you're going to use homeopathics as they will inactivate the homeopathics. DO NOT use any eye preparation that contains a steroid.

You can PM me if you have other questions. Eyes are not that different between species. 

I'm also concerned about being reinjured by the other Roo as he is functionally half blind.

Good luck to you both.


----------

